
Apple vs. the PC Industry - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/07/17/apple-vs-pc-industry
======
likeclockwork
It's kind of funny to say that "PCs" are failing because they're priced low.
Isn't that a good thing for anyone who wants a computer and can't afford to
pay through the nose for one?

------
dragonbonheur
So he compares PC shipments to IOS tablet and Phone plus maybe Mac shipments
and says Apple sells more computers? Kind of like comparing apples and
oranges: totally bananas.

~~~
dottrap
It's just another way to get another perspective on what the large numbers
mean.

It's also well understood that phones and tablets are eating into PC demand.
So it's not that bananas.

One further breakdown I would like to see is PC sales broken down between
servers, commercial desktop office, and home users. I would suspect the need
for server farms are propping up PC sales while home consumer demand is at an
all-time low. I don't have a good guess how commercial desktop is trending.

~~~
dragonbonheur
what I would like to see is PC sales vs Software Sales. I also remember when
Microsoft defined the PC98 "standard". It's time for someone to define the
PC2015 standard. Maybe the new PC should be the Raspberry Pi.

------
stvkoch
PC Apple is a PC that give with a Operation System or is a Operation System
that give with a PC?

In a PC market Apple not survive without your O.S. Then what is important into
a Apples PC products?

